# Taladro de banco no arranca solo



## DJ-AS (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola gente, el taladro de banco que tengo necesita un empujoncito para arrancar.
Desarmé la máquina los otros días, y el motor está joya, osea, no está empastado ni nada, moví el eje con la mano y está suave.
Será el capacitor? Tiene uno de 8uF 500v.
La máquina tiene cerca de 10 años, pero en sí, no tiene casi uso y menos ahora que cada ves que se la enciende, hay hacerla girar con la mano hasta que arranca.


----------



## santiago (Ene 26, 2009)

le falta mas capacitor seguro, pasa siempre con equipos de poca potencia monofasicos, despues de un tiempito no le alcansan los capacitores, primero proba ponerle uno iguel pero nuevo, el tiempo y los capacitores no son buenos compañeros

saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Ene 27, 2009)

a mano tengo uno de 22uF 400v (era de un ventilador). El motorcito es de 1/3Hp.
Si hacen falta más datos sobre el motor, los paso.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2009)

El motor lleva carbones?


----------



## DJ-AS (Ene 27, 2009)

me mataste porque como está suavecito el motor, no lo abrí
en las especificaciones dirá? (la chapita que viene pegada)


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2009)

Pone una foto del motor.

La gran mayoria de los taladros de banco son con motor de induccion monofasico o trifasico, si ese es tu caso, entonces hay que pensar en algun espiritu chocarrero ;-)

Pero hay algunos taladros chicos que usan un motor universal (con carbones), en ese caso lo que te puede estar pasando es esten tan gastados que apenas apoyen, se esten trabando, haga mal contacto el cable malla con el carbon, delgas hechas bolsa, etc,etc.  Al mover el eje --> hacen contacto y vuelve la vida.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ene 27, 2009)

Bueno, ahí tan las fotitos.
La descripción de la chapita por si no se lee bien es:

OUTPUT 1/3 HP POLE 4
Hz 50 HEAT 60
VOLT 220
AMP 1,2 O 12? CLASS A
RPM 1420
PHASE 1

Edit: si no sirven, desarmo el uto motor y veo si es con carbones o no.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2009)

Es un motor de induccion comun.
Lo que si desarmalo, porque debes tener un falso contacto en algun lado. 
Alimentalo directamente de la conexion al bobinado para ver de que lado esta el problema.


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 2, 2009)

Buenas gente, sorry por la desaparición, pero entre la flia. y el laburo ando out.
Bueno, ahí abrí el motorcito de la máquina y para sorpresa mía, ví que está algo herrumbrado.
Disculpen mi ignorancia por los nombres de las partes si no se llaman asi, pero el rotor (eje) y el estator (carcaza) están algo herrumbrados, con la diferencia que el estator es como si estuviera algo rayado o gastado. Le pasé un paño humedecido con querozen y algo salió, pero no todo.
Tiene arreglo ésto? Por ésto será que no tiene fuerza? Lo freno con la mano cuando está todo montado y sin hacerle mucha fuerza.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2009)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> ... Por ésto será que no tiene fuerza? Lo freno con la mano cuando está todo montado y sin hacerle mucha fuerza.


Yo creia que no arrancaba porque quedaba muerto, no porque le faltaba fuerza --> Eso es el condensador seco, como te dijeron al principio.


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 2, 2009)

Lo del herrumbre que onda? Influye?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2009)

Un poco de herrumbre no pasa nada. Si fuera mucho, como el espacio entre rotor y los polos es chico podria llegar a trabarse, pero vood decis que gira facil.

Lo que interesa es el origen del herrumbre.  Si es la humedad ambiente no es problema (grave) , pero si es que le ha caido agua y quedo mojado un tiempo --> podrias llegar a tener algunas espiras en corto en el bobinado.


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 3, 2009)

Con respecto al herrumbre, es por el tiempo, la habitación adonde está es un infierno!
En fin, costó conseguirlo, pero compré el capacitor de 8uF 450v y anda UN CAÑON!
Quedó perfecto che, como nuevo!
Les agradezco a todos por la ayuda.
Muchísimas gracias!

PD: $5 me costó el capacitor.


----------



## sevset (Feb 8, 2009)

Que tal. definitivamente es el capacitor o a un balero de rodamiento le falta lubricacion. procura poner un capacitor de igual valor porque de lo contrario no arrancara bien el motor. en ultimo de los casos la bobina de arranque podria estar cruzada.


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 8, 2009)

Gracias sevset, pero ya lo solucioné cambiando el capacitor por uno del mismo valor y me costó $5 argentinos.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------

